# Louisville Kentucky DM seeking Female gamers. Not a single and looking request!



## Death_Jester (Apr 4, 2002)

Greetings all, 
First off this is not a singles request.  I am running a game on Saturdays for my GIRLFRIEND and some other friends.  The only female in the group is my grilfriend.  I would like to even out the ratio a bit and increase the role-playing potential of the group a bit.  Not that the players are bad role-players as a matter of fact they are pretty good. 

My games run from 12noon until about 8:30-9 o'clock at off hurstborne parkway at my friends house.  

I like to do character driven stories with the potentual for some serious role playing but there is combat in there somewhere.  The setting is the Brithright setting in the Brecht lands. No knowledge of the setting is required because I will be changing things for the game anyway. 

If you are intersted please feel free to contact me at jester@lodoss.org or leave me a message here on this thread with somekind of contact information.  

Thanks for your time.


----------

